#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Buddha Photos

## dirtydog

Never really taken much notice of the Buddha statues, always all looked the same to me, there he is sitting down looking happy with himself as though he has achieved something, today I have been going through my photos and saw there are actually loads of differences in them, these 3 live at Wat Pho in Bangkok, only small ones these ones though.

Quite nice, needs a lot more gold leaf to finish it off, but the background also looks pretty good in this one, very decorative.



Some people may say this one is surrounded by tacky rubbish, yeah it is, thats what makes it look so great  :Smile: 



Last but not least, some traditional ones fully covered in gold leaf, again nice background setting for these ones.

----------


## dirtydog

Now this is a pretty normal Buddha statue, quite an old one, reasonable size, the good thing about this one is the Viharn it is in, all the walls etc are hand painted with murals, these murals are some of the best surviving murals in Thailand, worth a wander round I reckon.

----------


## dirtydog

This Buddha statue is big, look at the bottom of the picture and you can see the people, this gives you an idea of how big it really is, barely fits in that building.



*Bangkok Temple Wat Kalayanamit                                        *

----------


## dirtydog

Nice little wooden Buddha Statue just being made at the Bangkok Noi Museum, should think they will just varnish this one and not do the gold leaf on it.

----------


## dirtydog

Wat Rakhang in Bangkok and several Buddha statues that can be waied and shown some respect.

----------


## dirtydog

Wat Saket in Bangkok has plenty of Buddha statues to make merit at, take your pick.

----------


## dirtydog

Wat Paknam in Bangkok, this Buddha statue is in the process of being gold leafed.

----------

